# Live in Costa Almeria????



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Live in Murcia / Lorca area????*

Hi there, 

i have just been on a viewing trip and a seriously thinking about moving to an area near Heurcal Overa / Lorca. My main concern though is work. 
Is it quite hard to get work if you do not speak much Spanish?
What would i have to pay the Spanish tax man if i started my own pool cleaning business?
What do i have to pay if i nip back to the UK once a month for work?
Is there a monthly fee i have to pay the government anyway?
Thanks guys


----------

